# Pics Bentley/Ky



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

They are lovely. I think we all have been waiting for you to post and praying that things were going smoothly and you were just busy. I'm glad things are going well, but sorry you are depressed. Frankly, this time of the year can be depressing for many, especially someone who has so much on their plate. Just know that you are thought about every day and prayed for by many.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

I sure am glad to see you posting. There are a lot of people hear who have been worried about you and sending you loving thoughts!!! Take care. Your pictures of the kids are heart warming.


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

Glad to see you back!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Beautiful pillows. And such a thoughtful friend. Sending hugs.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Thank you everyone. Looking at these pics reminded me of something I wanted to ask. See how "messy" and "unkept" Bentley's fur looks. All of my previous Goldens had such beautiful fur & the more I brushed it the softer and prettier it looked. Not so with BB. I can brush him and 5 minutes later he looks like a poor orphan guy. I don't know if it's because of the way the two of them are always playing or what. Is there a shampoo or something I should be using?


----------



## Makomom (Feb 28, 2012)

My Mako looks the same way....his fur goes any which way and I cannot get it under control....we are both in the same boat with the funky fur! 
Glad to see you back on the forum....miss your funny stories!!!


----------



## Bentman2 (Sep 30, 2013)

*Bentley to Bentley*

Wow, it is so awesome to hear from you again. We were all just wondering where you were and wishing you the best. Lots of prayers were offered up for you yesterday and He heard them. Thank you dear for letting us know you were here. Bentley is a dog and no one is thinking he is not cared for. He could care less and so do we. Please let us know how things are going for you and know that we remember you during our quite times. Bentley says hi to all. :wavey:

I am sure there is a squirrel in this tree.


----------



## Davidrob2 (Dec 10, 2012)

So glad to see you back. Harry's coat sounds similar to Bentley's. No matter how much I brush he still looks unkempt with cowlicks and waves everywhere. I've come to accept that Harry will have more bad hair days than good.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

I used to call Hazel the "orphan dog", her coat got stringly so quickly! But she was stunning in her own way, everyone doesn't need a show coat! He is a beautiful boy :--heart:

Sorry to hear you are facing the big D. Of course there is no reason for it! That is why it is D and not just sadness. I hope you find ways to care for yourself, whatever those are for you. Hang on and things will be better, they truly always do. Especially after the "season of stress and guilt" is over......


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Good to be hearing from you again, Joyce. :wave:

Chance's coat is the exact same way. I brush him and a few minutes later it looks as if I never did. Especially his tail. And I've tried a ton of shampoos. Savanah's coat would stay looking really beautiful for a long time after I brushed her. Maybe it's because her fur was super thick, whereas Chance's coat is thin.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Thanks Karen, that must be it. Bentley's winter coat is very thin. He hates anything below 67 F anyway but now that it's about 10 F he is the fastest peeing dog I've ever seen!  Ky loves the cold so BB stands in the window and watches Ky laying in the snow outside


----------



## NikB8 (Feb 4, 2013)

Good to see you back!! :wavey:

Molson's hair looks like that too-especially after him and his "girlfriend" Guinness play together.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Happy to see your back on the forum take care!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Tayla, although she has a much different coat, always looks unkempt. No matter how much I brush her pieces just go ever which way. I think she just look comfy and loved. So does Bentley.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Hi Joyce,
To answer your grooming question, you need to blow dry him completely dry. Don't let him air dry one bit. Make sure he is dry down to the skin. You should also consider blowing against the grain to straighten his coat. That will really make a difference if you want a straight coat. Personally I think the waves are very nice and within the breed standard. So be happy!


----------



## Miaya's mom (Oct 27, 2011)

Welcome home Miss Joyce, 

Miaya's coat is the same 5 minutes back from the groomers and she is a mess, but unlike Mr Bentley she loves the cold and snow, it's her Mama that wishes she didn't..


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

LOL I took BB with me to Home Depot last week. A lady stopped to pet him and said "Oh, he doesn't like being brushed I assume?" :doh:


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Bentleysmom said:


> LOL I took BB with me to Home Depot last week. A lady stopped to pet him and said "Oh, he doesn't like being brushed I assume?" :doh:


People :doh: are sometimes idiots. I always love the "Who's walking who" when I let Tayla just be a dog on our walks and don't have her heel.


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Bentleysmom said:


> Thanks Karen, that must be it. Bentley's winter coat is very thin. He hates anything below 67 F anyway but now that it's about 10 F he is the fastest peeing dog I've ever seen!  Ky loves the cold so BB stands in the window and watches Ky laying in the snow outside


But then....Bentley is and always was his own dog....both Sage and Hawk are loving this cold....Hawk begs to go out and lay in the snow...Sage begs to go out and annoy Hawk....pffft!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Bentleysmom said:


> LOL I took BB with me to Home Depot last week. A lady stopped to pet him and said "Oh, he doesn't like being brushed I assume?" :doh:


That was rude but maybe she didn't mean it the way it came out. I think Bentley is very handsome. Just seeing that smile should help a little with the depression. This is a hard time of year and you've had so many things to deal with. The darkness of the winter days can make it worse. I'm having a countdown to the winter solstice when the days will start lengthening again. Only about a week and a half to go.

Glad to see you back and the pictures of the dogs are wonderful.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Glad to "hear" from you. Sorry about the depression - as someone else posted it is also the time of the year, a mixture of happiness(thankful for what you have) and sorrow(missing the ones away).
BB looks great, handsome as always. Darcy's breeder told me about this shampoo and I have used it on both our girls back in late August. It is absolutely great. 
Crown Royale Biovite Formula 2 Shampoo - Cherrybrook
I used both the shampoo and the conditioner and I haven't washed them since then but they both have a great smell to them and even with all the play and training in the mud and water, once a week brushing seems to be enough.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Depression, is something, I know about, please see about medication, it helps so much, I call it the dark figure, it takes you over, you have so much going on with you, I missed you, and so glad to hear from you.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Thanks everyone. BB still acts like such a young puppy I'm not even going to worry about his wild hairdo, it sort of matches his personality


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Glad to see you back!!


----------



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

yay! your back. so glad to see pictures and hear everything is ok minus the depression. That stuff really blows. As for BB still acting a puppy, chester is in the same boat still a big huge puppy.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Yep Erika, I'm convinced that BB will still act like a puppy when he's 12  Murphy was 18 months when we got him and from day one he always acted like a laid back adult. Thinking of the two of them at the same age now is like night & day. But I always said Murphy was an old soul. Maybe BB & Chester are eternal young souls


----------

